# PTO Troubleshooting



## edore1

Hello Just recently purchased a 2011 Mahindra 4035 with 247 hours on it Bought a 5' tiller yesterday-hooked it up and used it today for about 2 hours. On the last pass I raised the tiller, turned off the PTO and backed around for the last row. When I tried to engage the PTO it wouldn't turn back on...any ideas Nothing caught in the tines and the lowering and raising mechanism works fine Thank you Ellen


----------



## Country Boy

Is it a switch you use to turn on the PTO, or a lever you engage? Does it sound like the tractor is lugging when you try to engage it, or does nothing at all happen? If its lugging, then the tiller may have an issue preventing it from turning. If it isn't then the tractor is the issue. If its a switch, its possible that a fuse blew, the switch is bad, or some other electronic device failed. If its a lever, then the linkage could have come apart, or the clutch could be bad. The clutch on my 1066 fried from trying to start my forage chopper while it was frozen up, and it wouldn't do anything when I would turn on the PTO. The clutch plates had burnt up and disintegrated.


----------



## harry16

There is a PTO solenoid under the right hand floorboard. Hangs up sometimes. Depress the little "reset" button that faces the rear of the tractor a couple of times with a small screwdriver and it frees up. 

Ask your Mahindra dealer how to lubricate this solenoid.


----------



## BigT

I copied the following post by *Galen LaWall *of LAWALLSTRACTOR (Mahindra dealer):

"The pto solenoid under the rt side of the deck check the ground wire connection on the side of it. Take out the top hex plug on the front side of the solenoid block and push a small screwdriver in the hole to push back the solenoid and spray some fine lubricant in the hole. Put the plug back into the solenoid block and probably the pto system will operate. Good luck with it."


----------

